# The law is the end of the gospel



## MW (Jun 30, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 3:377:

The doctrines of the gospel believed with the heart, teach us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly in the present world. As Christ is the end of the law, so I may say, the law is the end of the gospel; for it is the great design of the gospel revelation, to bring back sinners to that righteousness and holiness which the law requires. The gospel never gains its end among a people, till a strain of piety and holiness run through their whole lives.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 1, 2014)

True words, indeed: "the law is the end of the gospel"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 1, 2014)

Bavinck sounds like Boston here. 



> *The Gospel is temporary, but the law is eternal and is restored precisely through the Gospel. Freedom from the law consists, then, not in the fact that the Christian has nothing more to do with the law, but lies in the fact that the law demands nothing more from the Christian as a condition of salvation. The law can no longer judge and condemn him. Instead he delights in the law of God according to the inner man and yearns for it day and night.*



Thank You Reverend Winzer. I love the Gems you send us.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 1, 2014)

A wonderful and memorable turn of phrase by the Rev. Boston!


----------

